# ssh tunnel



## hurricane_sh (May 26, 2011)

I use ssh tunnel as web proxy, it works well, but it often stops responding after I browse a while (10~30 minutes), putty client doesn't respond either. I have to start a new putty client to continue using it. What's the possible reason for that? Thanks!


----------



## gordon@ (May 26, 2011)

I use the same setup and never had a problem. Sounds like a problem with your PuTTY and probably not the server.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2011)

I know older versions of PuTTY needed the TCP keepalives set, or they would time out on idle. Try these settings (under the Connection settings of your session)


----------



## SirDice (May 27, 2011)

Yes, keepalive 

Especially if there's one or more firewalls between you and the server. Also make sure you get the latest PuTTY.

I do have the same issue from time to time, it stalls so much it even crashes PuTTY. Not sure what the cause is but I'm guessing it's some connectivity problem. PuTTY doesn't seem to like an unstable connection.


----------



## hurricane_sh (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies. I do use the latest version. If I don't use the tunnel for browsing, my putty client can usually keep alive for several hours even when I don't use the computer, it doesn't seem to be caused by the connection between my server and my computer. My wild guess is when there are connection problems between my server and the website I'm browsing, sshd or putty can't handle it well, for example, it may use a very long time-out, or try to connect endlessly. I also found that, when browser and putty stops responding, if I close the browser, putty will recover after a while, which can confirm that my local connection has been good.

I will test keepalive more and report back later.


----------



## phoenix (May 27, 2011)

Start sshd in verbose mode on the server, and then check the logs when you get disconnected, to see why.


----------



## hurricane_sh (May 28, 2011)

The keepalive doesn't seem to improve it.



> Start sshd in verbose mode on the server, and then check the logs when you get disconnected, to see why.


I didn't get disconnected, the putty will recover after I close the browser.


----------

